# Timing a Gaggia Classic shot?



## jdenver (Jun 27, 2017)

Trying to find out when to start the timing for a shot. On my Gaggia there seems to be around 4-5 seconds before the first drip and some say start then, others say start from the push of the button.

When looking at brew ratios, it's never clear on when to start the timer.

I'm using a unpresurised basket with 9 bar and 13g coffee.

Thanks.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Soon as the button or lever moved or pushed.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jony said:


> Soon as the button or lever moved or pushed.


This...

the moment you hit the button ,extraction starts (water touches coffee ~)


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

If you read the various threads on this, you come away with the conclusion that it's just a matter of opinion whether the time starts with the first drops or with "pulling the lever" which is probably a minority activity these days. e.g.

https://www.home-barista.com/tips/timing-of-extraction-starts-when-t2294.html

Since the whole thing is subjective, in terms of preference for what's in the cup, how much does a couple of seconds difference matter?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

les24preludes said:


> If you read the various threads on this, you come away with the conclusion that it's just a matter of opinion whether the time starts with the first drops or with "pulling the lever" which is probably a minority activity these days. e.g.
> 
> https://www.home-barista.com/tips/timing-of-extraction-starts-when-t2294.html
> 
> Since the whole thing is subjective, in terms of preference for what's in the cup, how much does a couple of seconds difference matter?


If you are stopping a shot by weight then it doesnt

that thread is from 2006 when people are still geussing a shot to half an ounce here or there , which does make a difference in the cup.

If you re trying to communicate to someone how long your shot took , then why not just do it the same way as the vast majority of people do., when you press the button.

Again its about having a common language and reference point to use with others. If you are never gonna need that common language then yep , do what you want.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

les24preludes said:


> If you read the various threads on this, you come away with the conclusion that it's just a matter of opinion whether the time starts with the first drops or with "pulling the lever" which is probably a minority activity these days. e.g.
> 
> https://www.home-barista.com/tips/timing-of-extraction-starts-when-t2294.html
> 
> Since the whole thing is subjective, in terms of preference for what's in the cup, how much does a couple of seconds difference matter?


The first drops out are coffee, not water, so by the time you see them brewing is well under way.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> If you are stopping a shot by weight then it doesnt (matter)
> 
> that thread is from 2006 when people are still geussing a shot to half an ounce here or there , which does make a difference in the cup. If you re trying to communicate to someone how long your shot took , then why not just do it the same way as the vast majority of people do., when you press the button. Again its about having a common language and reference point to use with others.


Ah - didn't look at the date. Thanks for that. In my case, yes I stop a shot by weight - that's what matters. But as you say a common reference point is useful. I'd taken it that you timed from the first drop, which I'd read somewhere online. There seems to be more than one version of this around, though having read your comments I will go over to standardising on "pressing the button".


----------



## ChiangMaiKevin (Dec 18, 2017)

It's a matter of taste... My routine is to listen to the pump... when the pump changes pitch (after 2-3 seconds) I know the pressure has reached 9 bars... that's when I start my 25 second count...

I personally like like a longer pull as the coffee has a sharper taste which my pallet prefers ;-)...


----------



## JojoS (Oct 1, 2014)

No one will dispute that it is really all about how you like your coffee. Taste rules! I have two markers, first is how many seconds to first drip (average is 6 seconds) and second is how many seconds to get the ratio I prefer with the particular coffee be it a blend or single origin. Timers starts with the pump using a bottomless portafilter.


----------

